# Pictures of Clyde - He's a Year Old and Still Growing!



## HoneyDreameMomma (Nov 24, 2014)

Our Anatolian Mix, Clyde, turned 1 a few weeks ago, and I just wanted to share a couple of 'then and now' pictures.  He's a big, smart, beautiful sweetie, has been an excellent guardian from day one, and we're very grateful to have him.

This is Clyde with our cat, Romeo, the first day we brought Clyde home.



 
This is Romeo and Clyde a few weeks ago.


 
This is Clyde meeting our nearly 6-year old LGD, Miller, for the first time.


 

And these two are Miller and Clyde just a few days ago, hanging with the goats and then heading out for a parameter check.  Yes, Clyde is now bigger than Miller, but Miller is still the alpha, and when Clyde challenges him, he doesn't let him forget it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2014)

I cannot believe it!  
A YEAR? ALREADY?  

Happy B-Day!  

Love seeing the updated pics! 

Your cat looks just like mine... mine has 7 toes on each foot... does yours?   They could be twins!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 24, 2014)

what a handsome boy!  happy birthday Clyde


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 24, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2014)

Doesn't it make you proud to see him grow up and be such an awesome boy? He and Miller are both so handsome!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Nov 24, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Doesn't it make you proud to see him grow up and be such an awesome boy? He and Miller are both so handsome!



They are handsome boys.  We feel so blessed to have them.  We have A LOT of coyotes in our area - see them running through fields in broad daylight sometimes - and we have never lost a goat or chicken to them.



Southern by choice said:


> I
> Your cat looks just like mine... mine has 7 toes on each foot... does yours?   They could be twins!



Lol - he doesn't have 7 toes, but apparently he has a few doppelgangers around.  There's a Swiss Dairy we buy milk from a few miles away from our place, and they also have a cat that could pass as his twin, she's a girl though.  It's funny, because before we got him from the rescue, I had only ever seen a few cats that looked like him.  Now they seem to be popping up all over the place.  He's an affectionate guy, we named him Romeo, because he loves people, dogs and even the goats (the other cats just tolerate them).


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Late Birthday Clyde!


----------

